# Hymer 654 Confusion with electrobloc is it an inverter also?



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Ive just tried plugging my laptop into the 240v socket but it doesnt work.Is the electroblock supposed to act as an inverter or do i need a separate inverter?
The laptop works through the same socket if i switch on the genny.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

You will only get 240V via a genny or if you are on hook up.
A inverter needs to be connected to a 12v batt as close as poss and you will only get 240 V from the socket on the inverter.

The electro block just manages 12V and 240 V it will not provide 240V


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi thanks for that.
Do you know if its possible to connect an inverter somewhere inline in the system so it would make all my three 240v sockets work on battery?Or do i have to plug an inverter into each one to operate a 240v appliance?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I am not sure that you understand what a inverter is ,have a read here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-450452.html#450452

The only way I know how to use a inverter is that it is fed with a 12V supply and on the side of the inverter is a socket that supplies 240V
I think if you get a large inverter I am sure that you can wire it to supply 240 V to all your sockets but I do not have a clue how it could be done.I am sure some of our electronic bods could put you in knowhow........
But if you do wire it this way you will have to fit a isolator somewhere so that it is not possible to power the sockets via the hook up/Inverter/or Genny at the same time or any combination 
Hope this helps


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Vanbitz can supply and fit one of these for you.

http://www.vanbitz.com/product/ProCombi_Pro-Combi-1600

The Sterling Pro Combi will power your 240v sockets from the battery.

Be warned though, it's not cheap :lol:


----------

